# After the rain.



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 2, 2017)

Two different spiders in cedar trees after a rain shower.


----------



## BrentC (Sep 2, 2017)

Very nice!  Looks like the second one has a little flood.


----------



## BobIngram (Sep 2, 2017)

very nice...


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 2, 2017)

Great shots.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Sep 2, 2017)

Very nice shots


----------



## Steven Dillon (Sep 4, 2017)

Lovely colors and details.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 4, 2017)

I do not like spiders, but I _*do*_ like these! Really nice set!


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 4, 2017)

Awesome detail, right down to the hairs on its legs and body
(clearly not a Brazilian spider...)


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 4, 2017)

Antarctican said:


> Awesome detail, right down to the hairs on its legs and body
> (clearly not a Brazilian spider...)




LOL


----------

